# 5 صور تانيين مزامير من تصميمي 2



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

وبكدا دي تبقى المجموعة الثانية من تصميمات المزامير​ 
و اللي كان المجموعة الاولى منها على الرابط التالي​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61786​ 
يارب تكون المجموعة الجديدة عجبتكم ​ 
وانتظروني مع مزامير و تصميمات جديدة ​ 
سلام ومحبة​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*




*
*بقولك يا فراشه *
*ابقي فكريني ابخرك يا بنتي *
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلوووووووووووووووووووووة  يا فوشي *
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تبخريني على اية بس :dntknw:

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *حلوووووووووووووووووووووة يا فوشي *
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*​


 الله يسلمك يا فوفو يا عسل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

رووووووووووووعه يا فراشه 
اسمعى كلام ميرو  خليها تبخرك 
علشان انا بحسدك 
اموت واعمل تصميم زى كده 
اوعدنا يارب 
هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااا بجد فظيععععععععععععععع

انا تنحت حتى بصى    ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ما انت عامل صور جميلة اهي يا كوكو

ولا انت بتشيل العين ههههههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك و تشجيعك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااا بجد فظيععععععععععععععع​*
> 
> 
> *انا تنحت حتى بصى *​


 لا بعد الشرع عليكي من التنيح

هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا مرمر :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ما انت عامل صور جميلة اهي يا كوكو​
> 
> ولا انت بتشيل العين ههههههههههههه​
> 
> ميرسي لمرورك و تشجيعك​


 
عين مين يا فراشه 
انا مهما عملت تصاميم مش هعرف اعرف تصاميم زى التصاميم الالى بتعمليها 
وارووجه كمان بتعمل تصاميم بتخلينى اشد فى شعرى 
ببقى نفسى اعمل زى التصاميم بتاعتها ومش بعرف :11azy:
ربنا يبارك موهبتكم ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

عندك حق تصاميم اروجة جامدة قوي

معقدة وصعبة 

برافو عليها

بس انت برضة كمبتدأ وعملت الصور دي

برافو علييييييييييييييييييييييييك

هابعتلك رسالة خاصة اقلك حاجة
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على الرساله يا فراشه ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

العفو يا كوكو اي خودمة​


----------



## Aksios (21 أكتوبر 2008)

> وانتظروني مع مزامير و تصميمات جديدة



منتظرين .. يالا قفلى المزامير كلهم :ura1:
بصراحه المجموعه الاولى و التانيه حلوين خالص


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> منتظرين .. يالا قفلى المزامير كلهم :ura1:
> بصراحه المجموعه الاولى و التانيه حلوين خالص


 
حاضر باليل هانزل المجموعة التالتة :ura1:​


----------



## totty (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*واااااااااااااااو بجد

بسم الصليب عليكى

سلم ايدك تعيشى وتعملى*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يا فراشتنا بجد تسلم ايدك
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *واااااااااااااااو بجد*​
> 
> *بسم الصليب عليكى*​
> 
> *سلم ايدك تعيشى وتعملى*​


 الله يسلمك يا عسل ربنا يخليكي يا رب :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:


> جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> يا فراشتنا بجد تسلم ايدك
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


 ميرسي خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص

حبيبتي نيفو الله يسلمك يا سكر





​


----------



## vetaa (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*عسلات يا عسله*
*بجد تسلم ايدك يا قمره*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا فيتا يا سكرتنا​


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد حلوين تسلم أيدك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مايكل

الله يسلمك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوين جداااااااااااااااااااا يافراشه دايما بتعملى حاجات جامده بجد
ربنا يبارك موهيتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا احلى كوكي ​


----------



## الامير الحزين (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لا اروع ولا اجمل من كدة   هايلة جميلة اقول اية مانتى فراشة جميلة  رقيقة   شغلك كلة اكيد هيكون جميل  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومنتظرين الجديد والمزي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرررررررررررسي جدااااااا جداااااااااااا امير على تعليقك الجميل

​


----------



## ابنه الملك (20 نوفمبر 2008)

روعه تسلم ايدكى يااحلى فراشه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي ابنة الملك​


----------



## رضا فوزى (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه الحلاوة دى انا مهما قلت مش ها اوفى حقك والشىء اللى لازم تعرفيه هو اجمل حاجة نقدر نعمها هى التعامل مع كلمة الله سواء بالحفظ او حتى بالشكل الابهارى اللى انت عاملاه ربنا يباركك يا بنت الملك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي جدا جدا يا رضا على الرد الجميل المشجع

نورت الموضوع و نورت المنتدى ​


----------



## +pepo+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مرســــــــى يا فراشه وعلى الصور الحكايه ديه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا بيبو نورت الموضوع​


----------

